# What are some good houseplants that I can use?



## freude88 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi all,

I had someone suggest using alganomea (sp?) in my planted tank. (Not anchored in the substrate but just roots immersed). They said that it is great at nitrate control. My question is how would you anchor it so it looks nice?

Also, What would be some other good suggestions for plants that would work in a similar manner?

Thanks!

Also it is a low tech planted tank,,,,


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Some plants I use:
-Polka Dots
-Fittonia
-Wandering Jew
-Pothos
-Croton
-Alternanthera reineckii
-Hymenocallis lirisome
-Glossos
-African Violet, added 9 ul 2015
-Spider Plant, added 9 Jul 2015 - Dead 29 Jul 2015
-Calla Lilies (Zantedeschia) [in bulbs as of 9 Jul 2015]
-Rumex sangioneus, added 11 Jul 2015
-Equisetum scirpoides, added 11 Jul 2015

Many people here use shower caddies

Check my signature, last two items.

Also check for user AquaAurora. She has lots.


----------



## Virc003 (Dec 3, 2011)

Any vine or smaller tropical plant looks great coming out of a hob filter! I've used the plastic backing of my glass top to hold down a pothos vine before and it worked fine. Your only real requirements for plant choice is they have to be able to withstand constant submersion of their roots. Most terrestrial plants will die doing this. If it's not too dry in your house you might could get away with growing some aquarium plants emersed too. Hygrophila varieties would be my first pick. Maybe a sword or some sort would work too? ferns work great too. My personal prefence there would be maiden hair fern. 

Just go to your local nursery and ask which ones need the most water and browse that section for something that doesn't get too big.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Using Land Plants*

Hello again freud...

There are several house plants that will grow in a fish tank. But, if your goal is using the plant to lower nitrogen levels in the water, then "Ag" (Aglaonema) plants are best. I've tried Pothos, Nephthytis, Peace Lily and Philodendron varieties. Impatiens is supposed to work too. Nothing works as well as the "Ag". Aglaonema "Cutlass" variety is best if you can get it, but the other kinds are good too.

Any of the chain grocery stores will carry them in their flower department. Lowe's and Home Depot have them too.

B


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol yeh I have just a few ^^'' And always trying something new!

What you're asking about is riparium plants: with roots in tank water but stems/leaves above water. Its a very fun aspect to aquarium world!
You can use a lot of common house plants on ripariums, 60+% of my plants are from grocery stores and home important indoor plant sections.
As for how to plant them, there are a few planter basket method. A quick easy one is plastic and rubber shower caddies with slits in the bottom to let water in and roots grow out:



DO NOT USE METAL SHOWER CADDIES! THey are not fish/invert safe.

Some people have used pumps and make planter troth/containers that the water flows through, some have home made acrylic planters put in the back of sumps that are on a tank.

As for media I've been using expanded clay media as I had a lot left over from trying aquaponics (similar to ripariums but with edible plants and plants and roots are kept out of reach of the fish typically). Clay media is light weight (good for suction cup based plant holders) and wicks up moisture so you don't have to have roots completely submerged. You can also use lava rock or normal aquarium gravel as media. Sand would be hard to contain depending on your planter.

For planting a riparium plant, if they come with soil thoroughly but gently rinse all soil off the roots before use, if roots are very long for my short planters I cut them shorter, put a little media in the bottom of the planter, hold the plant in it and fill in more media to hold the plant in place.

For plants like I said most are house plants that I have, but also some emersed aquatic plants and some plants bought from a riparium specific seller on the forum, hydrophyte. Be mindful or ordering plants online during the hot summer though!
*20g long riparium journal:*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=5765874#post5765874

*Riparium Flora:* Purple Waffle
Dragons Tongue
Ruellia brittoniana 'Katie' (from pt member hydrophyte)
Spathiphyllum (Peace lily-dwarf species from pt member hydrophyte) (flowers)
Sweetflag (from pt member hydrophyte)
Star Grass (from pt member hydrophyte) (flowers)
Rain lily (from pt member hydrophyte)
Polka dot/mosaic plant (garden plant) (flowers)
Riccia (emersed)
Hydro sp. japan (emersed)
Helxine soleirolii (garden plant)
Tradescantia zebrine (Wondering jew)
Fittonia albivenis

*55g riparium journal:*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=451929

Riparium Flora: Pothos varigated
Aluminum plant (Pilea Cadierei)
Friendship Plant (Pilea involucrata)(flowers)
Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum "domino") (flowers)
Dwarf Palm Neanthe Bella
Anthurium (flowers)
Alocosia polly
Marble Queen (pothos)
Prayer Plant (Maranta leuconeura)
Aglaonema (Chinese evergreen)
Red Water Dock (Rumex sanguineus) (pond plant-needs high light)
Arrowhead Plant (Syngonium podophyllum 'Cream Allusion')
* Plants infront of the tank: *
Arrowhead Plant (Syngonium sp??)
Peace lily (one of the species that grows large)
dwarf mondo grass
varigated pothos (with roots in the tank.)

A copy and pasted from another forum I posted in, sometimes suction cups give out so here's my solution for it. Old photos before filling in my ripariums more.

*DIY Riparium Basket*

*Materials Used:*
plastic shower basket with holes
'size' 12 coated copper wire-green
plastic window/door screen (optional)
clay media

*Tools Used:*
Needle Nose Pliers
wire cutters/clippers/***** (old school name)
razor


*Other Material and Tool Options:*
Gardening Wire
crafting mesh (optional)
nylon stocking (optional)
gravel
lava rock
other sizes or colors for coated copper wire
zip ties


*Photos:*
















*Details:*
Ripariums are a great way bring more color and beauty to a tank as well as take up nitrates, but without taking up too much space under water. Having the leaves directly exposed to air lets the plants get their co2 much quicker so they can grow faster which means absorbing nitrates from the water more rapidly (plus fish and shrimp love the under water roots). 
Some people spend over $20 for riparium specific baskets with suction cups, mesh, and media. I decided to save more $ and use left over window/door screen (optional depending on media used), expanded clay pebble media (used commonly for aquaponic style gardening), and show baskets. Make sure the baskets are plastic and not painted (could chip off), and have holes/slits to let water in and roots grow out. You can skip the use of wire and just try the suction cups but the ones I got have issue staging in place and tend to sink below the water line. So I'll be using coated wire to keep them permanently in place! If you also use this DO NOT leave the exposed end of the copper in the water-it is not safe. I cut a length of wire and put it through the suction cup holes and against the tank to mold around the trim so it stays in place (if you have a rimless tank I'd not recommend doing this as the tension may damage the glass, use pliers instead to shape the wire). I used pliers to wrap the wire around itself on the back so it would not hand down past the black tank trim and be visible (alternatively you can just cut the wire).
Because I'm using a larger clay media (only because I have a large bag leftover from an aquaponics setup-the white chalky-ness on the above photo if from dried calcium deposits from the tap) I don't really need the mesh for these baskets, but if you use smaller gravel or have a basket with larger holes you may need it. I just cut it to fit in the basket and cover the holes then fill with media. If you also use clay media I'd recommended soaking it for a day beforehand as it tends to float the first time it gets wet but once it absorbs enough water it will sink. You can also use tank gravel or pea gravel for your media, or even broken up lava rock.


----------



## freude88 (Dec 14, 2014)

AquaAurora and everyone else,

I am so excited about all of the information you shared! I can't wait to get started. I am going to the store tomorrow!

If I have any more questions I will post.

Thanks!


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Be careful. When you start this your house will slowly turn into a jungle 

Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Mariostg said:


> Be careful. When you start this your house will slowly turn into a jungle
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


^ +100 this. 
Also remember to thoroughly inspect new plants for bugs/eggs before adding to a riparium. Look up "house plant pests" or similar to get details/pictures of what to look our for.
I've only had one questionable plant but it came through the mail so I did not see it before paying. I did a potassium permanganate dip on that one as well as some pond plants I got from an outdoor garden store.. only riparium plants I ever had to dip. Depending on species bleach or peroxide dips can also work(some plants are a bit delicate for these) if you think the plant has aphids, snails, or other pests.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think that plants that naturally grow in a bog condition tend to love HOBs, like Spathiphyllum, Cyperus helferi, Papyrus, Parrot's feather, and such.
Many epiphyte-grown-as-terrestrial-houseplants also like HOBs, like Diefenbachia, Chinese Evergreen, Monstera, Philodendrons, and Anthuriums(funny how all of them are araceae).


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

JMN16150 said:


> I think that plants that naturally grow in a bog condition tend to love HOBs, like Spathiphyllum, Cyperus helferi, Papyrus, Parrot's feather, and such.
> Many epiphyte-grown-as-terrestrial-houseplants also like HOBs, like Diefenbachia, Chinese Evergreen, Monstera, Philodendrons, and Anthuriums(funny how all of them are araceae).


^ this ^ Gotta love aroids!


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Bought a 30 inches long to replace the smaller one that's on the 29 gal. Jungle is expending.

Parrot feather. Never thought of that. I have some. Have to try it.

I tried a papyrus and it's almost dead.

Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


----------

